# SS Single Speed Road Bike?



## Natedogz

I'm looking for a Single Speed Road Bike to complement my geared roadbike, mtb SS 29er and geared HT 29er. Need one of each you know? :thumbsup: (I really love the SS mtb and my roadbike)

My current roadbike is 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Compact that I've been riding religiously for four years now and love it. This bike is basically an aluminum framed Roubaix and the bike has served me well and is about to get a rebuild. 

EDIT: I rode many bikes before I bought this one and it is the most comfortable, vertically compiant, yet bb is stiff enough and handling is pretty sharp. It could maybe be a little sharper on the handling though now that I'm riding awhile.

EDIT: I'm 6'2" 195 lbs aggressive rider.

I want front and rear brakes, water bottle mounts on downtube, and regular road bars, a flip flop rear hub might be nice to try fixie, but not required.

I've been reading (and searching) here and around the web and thought I found my bike, but it has no bottle cage mounts and is track geometry which may or may not be good for me. 

Nashbar Ram Single-Speed Road Bike:
Nashbar Ram Single-Speed Road Bike

I stopped at Performance Bike and checked (after not finding much on their site) and checked out a couple SE Racing SS but they were mostly flat bar, fixie hipster kind of bikes, although steel frame was nice. I don't want to buy complete bike and then swap half the components. Most other LBS have nothing SS roadbike-wise or have more expensive than what I'm looking for.

I usually ride road about 40 miles every other day no matter what, so want a responsive yet comfortable bike.

My total bike budget is $500. Saddle almost always has to get swapped, but the rest of the stuff I'll upgrade as it wears out.

There are a couple other similar threads on here, but none that is current and addresses what I'm looking for. 

What do you suggest?

EDIT: Decided that I could up my budget a couple hundred more if I find the bike.


----------



## robt57

The Reynolds 520 Mercier Kilo TT offerings on this page may be appetizing to you.

Save Up To 60% Off Fixie, Track Bikes, Fixie, Fixed Gear, Singlespeed and Track Bicycles from bikesdirect.com Up To 60% Off List


----------



## Opus51569

Maybe a good used roadbike converted to SS? You'd get the brakes, cage mounts and geometry you're looking for. 

I did something similar a while back with an 82 Trek and was happy with the result.


----------



## Natedogz

robt57 said:


> The Reynolds 520 Mercier Kilo TT offerings on this page may be appetizing to you.
> 
> Save Up To 60% Off Fixie, Track Bikes, Fixie, Fixed Gear, Singlespeed and Track Bicycles from bikesdirect.com Up To 60% Off List


Is that really 1" threadless headset? Pics show threadless, but 1.125" is pretty standard I thought? What's the front-center for this bike? My Specialized that I really like is ETT 540mm, front-center 621mm, bb drop 70mm. Wish more manufacturers listed front-center specs.



Opus51569 said:


> Maybe a good used roadbike converted to SS? You'd get the brakes, cage mounts and geometry you're looking for.
> 
> I did something similar a while back with an 82 Trek and was happy with the result.


Maybe, I've bought off CL etc. before and will check, but more wanting buy and ride this time. 

The Windsor Hour Plus and Motobecane Fixie Record looked interesting, I'll review thier geometry again to be sure.

EDIT: Maybe need to up my budget a little, I really like the Specialized Langster base model, but most places are out of this until mid January 2015.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## rider9

WABI - I built up what I thought would be a cheap fixed gear and it ended up costing me enough to have bought a nice ride to begin with. If I had to do it all over again, I would just go ahead and buy the WABI Classic. Your taste may be different, but this is what I would do today if I knew what I know now.

Single Speed, Fixed Gear Bikes. Fixie Parts & Accessories | Wabi Cycles


----------



## robt57

rider9 said:


> WABI - I built up what I thought would be a cheap fixed gear


I just went the other direction, non cheap. Used my previous custom made frames and invested in the part to build up the wheels and new brakes and levers, carbon bars I pulled off something else. Actually pulled the AME fork off in favor of a used steel one. New chainring on Dura Ace cranks and BB. New Sapim Race spokes and A23 rims, White ENO rear hub, Dura Ace front hub. Cha ching


If not for hills and my knee, I could have this as my only bike really...

So a frame that would cost $2k as a started [depreciated it as it has 30k on it as a geared bike] and a nice quality piece of SS can get very expensive indeed...


----------



## Natedogz

@ Rider9 and Robt57, thank you. 

Went to LBS today and talked with the guys there, test rode old school roadbike SS fixed with nice stuff, but I want new bike. From what he's saying the Specialized Langster may be too track geometry (hunched up and bent over) for me because I like my endurance geometry bike.

Shop suggested the Raleigh Rush Hour
Raleigh Bicycles - Rush Hour

Masi Uno Drop
Masi Bikes - Fixed/SS - Fixed Uno Drop

Masi Fixed Riser, wow beautiful looking, but needs saddle, bar, brake lever swap and geometry seems very track.
Masi Bikes - Fixed/SS - Fixed Riser

Felt has bike, but it's kinda meh to me.
SEVILLE - Felt Bicycles

He has a Rush Hour enroute, in my size for test ride (no commitment needed, as will sell anyways.) They look nice, but paint could be better, the Raleigh looks better in pictures, but the saddles will suck and I can't stand the old style drop bars and cross levers, so that will all have to be replaced which adds to the cost. I like Specialized saddles as they usually work well for me and newer style. I also prefer shallow (compact) drop bars. I'm not really into the aero deep rims that most of these bikes come with, not necessarily against them, just don't feel they have any benefit for me.

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## bmwjoe

+1 on the Wabi. I have not ridden the bike, but I like what the website says. I purchased their dual cog and it was perfect. If their bikes are as good as their parts it would be a kick ass bike.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Natedogz

Wabi does look nice and comes pretty well spec'ed for the price:
Wabi Cycles Classic fixed gear bike specs

EDIT: Considering building it myself now. What is a good comfortable frame for hours of riding pleasure?


----------



## 2:01

Natedogz - I also have a Wabi and will say that out of the other SS/fixed roadies I've had, this is by far the most comfortable out of the bunch. The geo is pretty much road (not track) with a long head tube. I am not a track racer nor a messenger, and do most of my riding in the mountains. The bike climbs well, thanks to Richard's light wheelset he's spec'ed the Classic with, and just a light bike overall (considering the price). I have done several centuries on it and hope to do a 230 miler next summer (10k ft climbing).

I would buy the complete, as it is the most cost effective. I changed out the headset (to a King, mostly out of vanity) and that's pretty much it. I also took off the stock tires and use Grand Bois 26mm tires which make the ride so plush. Going on 3 years on the bike now and no looking back.

If you're not wanting to spend that much, I would get an old road frame and just convert to fixed. You'll probably end up spending $3-400 in doing so. But I recommend going with Wabi. Excellent bikes and customer service is top notch.

PS, I also have a custom full rigid 29er SS that is my first love!


----------



## bikes4fun

You might want to check ebay for a Cannondale Capo.
Cannondale Capo | eBay
It uses their Optimo road geometry as a base, but has track ends. It's a fairly light bike, and has two bottle cage mounts. I bought a used '09 model with Mavic Elipse wheelset and was just a little more pricey. My only update was a different crankset.
I had a true track geometry FG, but sold it last year - it was too twitchy for me.


----------



## Natedogz

2:01 said:


> Natedogz - I also have a Wabi and will say that out of the other SS/fixed roadies I've had, this is by far the most comfortable out of the bunch. The geo is pretty much road (not track) with a long head tube. I am not a track racer nor a messenger, and do most of my riding in the mountains. The bike climbs well, thanks to Richard's light wheelset he's spec'ed the Classic with, and just a light bike overall (considering the price). I have done several centuries on it and hope to do a 230 miler next summer (10k ft climbing).
> 
> I would buy the complete, as it is the most cost effective. I changed out the headset (to a King, mostly out of vanity) and that's pretty much it. I also took off the stock tires and use Grand Bois 26mm tires which make the ride so plush. Going on 3 years on the bike now and no looking back.
> 
> If you're not wanting to spend that much, I would get an old road frame and just convert to fixed. You'll probably end up spending $3-400 in doing so. But I recommend going with Wabi. Excellent bikes and customer service is top notch.
> 
> PS, I also have a custom full rigid 29er SS that is my first love!


That Wabi sure looks nice and well spec'ed especially for the price.

Thanks for the input, the geometry numbers look pretty good, but seems I'd be on a 58cm Langster TT is 569mm, 61cm Langster TT is 580mm...... my current roadbike is 582mm. Same worries with Specialized Langster as 61cm TT is 585mm. On 61cm Langster the reach is 11mm too long on the 61cm.

Wabi Classic geometry 58cm frame TT is 570mm, 61cm frame is 580mm, my bike is 582mm.

Pass on the old bike conversion, I want to blend the best of old and new tech like 1 1/8" threadless steertube, good frame, newer cranks etc.

I love my rigid SS 29er mtb, that is why I want SS roadbike! 



bikes4fun said:


> You might want to check ebay for a Cannondale Capo.
> Cannondale Capo | eBay
> It uses their Optimo road geometry as a base, but has track ends. It's a fairly light bike, and has two bottle cage mounts. I bought a used '09 model with Mavic Elipse wheelset and was just a little more pricey. My only update was a different crankset.
> I had a true track geometry FG, but sold it last year - it was too twitchy for me.


Very nice and made in USA, last year iirc.  I looked on their site and all they make now is very track specific geometry and $2170 lol. This older model is a possibilty, but I prefer a new unused bike.


----------



## robt57

Natedogz said:


> I'd be on a 61cm to get TT length of 680mm vs my current roadbike of 682mm.



Excuse me?? TT length or reach ?


----------



## Natedogz

robt57 said:


> Excuse me?? TT length or reach ?


Oops...........I re-read specs and had posted incorrectly above, fixed now.


----------



## 2:01

Natedogz - I think you mean "580mm", not 680. Aside from custom, I don't know of any bike with a 680mm TT.

But if 580mm is where you're comfortable, that's what I'd go off of. Remember most "modern geo" bikes will have a lower TT (by shortening the ST) to get the bars down more. This is a trickle down from the race-technology, which sometimes doesn't make sense for regular joe's doing endurance type rides. The reason Wabi's sizing seems off, is because he gets the TT higher (by longer ST and HT), resulting in a more comfortable position. Still pretty aero and you can slam the stem if you wish, but this is not only nice from not having to stack a bunch of stem spacers, but aesthetically as well. Just a "handful" of seat tube showing makes it visually appealing (to me).

Here is mine. This is just after a pretty grueling climb. Local canyon around here, 8.4 miles, about 3,500 ft climb with an avg of 9.2% grade.


----------



## robt57

2:01 said:


> Here is mine. This is just after a pretty grueling climb. Local canyon around here, 8.4 miles, about 3,500 ft climb with an avg of 9.2% grade.


With a 48x18?? [as I wipe the sweat from my brow and my knee starts to hurt just thinking about that...]


----------



## 2:01

robt57 said:


> With a 48x18?? [as I wipe the sweat from my brow and my knee starts to hurt just thinking about that...]


Actually with 47x17. Should have flipped it to the 18T cog for the climb, but wanted to see if my knees could handle it (or blow up trying). There was more than one occasion that I was about to roll backwards.

I also put on the rear brake that day. Way down was fast and was spinning like crazy. Two brakes saved me (and the tire from blowing).


----------



## Natedogz

robt57 said:


> Excuse me?? TT length or reach ?


LOL I stand corrected sir.  Fixed it in my previous posts.



2:01 said:


> Natedogz - I think you mean "580mm", not 680. Aside from custom, I don't know of any bike with a 680mm TT.
> 
> But if 580mm is where you're comfortable, that's what I'd go off of. Remember most "modern geo" bikes will have a lower TT (by shortening the ST) to get the bars down more. This is a trickle down from the race-technology, which sometimes doesn't make sense for regular joe's doing endurance type rides. The reason Wabi's sizing seems off, is because he gets the TT higher (by longer ST and HT), resulting in a more comfortable position. Still pretty aero and you can slam the stem if you wish, but this is not only nice from not having to stack a bunch of stem spacers, but aesthetically as well. Just a "handful" of seat tube showing makes it visually appealing (to me).
> 
> Here is mine. This is just after a pretty grueling climb. Local canyon around here, 8.4 miles, about 3,500 ft climb with an avg of 9.2% grade.


Yes, I meant 580mm, fixed in my previous posts. Thanks for the "modern geo" explanation, it makes sense. As a side note, standover doesn't "really" matter unless I dismount incorrectly and the TT is really high...ouch. I've trained myself to always dismount to one side or the other after a bad mtb dismount when my foot went into a large hole. 



2:01 said:


> Actually with 47x17. Should have flipped it to the 18T cog for the climb, but wanted to see if my knees could handle it (or blow up trying). There was more than one occasion that I was about to roll backwards.
> 
> I also put on the rear brake that day. Way down was fast and was spinning like crazy. Two brakes saved me (and the tire from blowing).


That's doing work, don't know if I'd be up for that. I like my brakes regardless of the bike. :thumbsup:

Looks like I should make a geometry spreadsheet of the bikes/frames I'm considering.


----------



## robt57

2:01 said:


> Way down was fast and was spinning like crazy.


lower earth orbit ??


----------



## oldskoolm4

Ever looked at the Kona Paddy wagon? Ticks all your boxes. I see them go on Craigslist for under 500.


----------



## jamesdwebber

Just to chime in on the Wabi--I bought a Wabi Classic (61 cm, 58cm top tube) 3 months ago and have been loving it. I'm 6'4" and usually ride a 60cm TT road bike with a 64cm seat tube, so I was concerned that the Wabi would feel too short, but that has not been an issue. 

Before getting the Wabi I was riding SS and fixed on a chain-driven Trek District. The Wabi feels more efficient (I'm guessing because of lighter wheel weight and better quality drivetrain). I'm also enjoying the ride quality of steel.


----------



## Natedogz

oldskoolm4 said:


> Ever looked at the Kona Paddy wagon? Ticks all your boxes. I see them go on Craigslist for under 500.


No, I hadn't looking now thanks!



jamesdwebber said:


> Just to chime in on the Wabi--I bought a Wabi Classic (61 cm, 58cm top tube) 3 months ago and have been loving it. I'm 6'4" and usually ride a 60cm TT road bike with a 64cm seat tube, so I was concerned that the Wabi would feel too short, but that has not been an issue.
> 
> Before getting the Wabi I was riding SS and fixed on a chain-driven Trek District. The Wabi feels more efficient (I'm guessing because of lighter wheel weight and better quality drivetrain). I'm also enjoying the ride quality of steel.


Good input thanks! I'm sure the wheelset and overall weight is what amade the difference for you...and a good fit.


----------



## Natedogz

oldskoolm4 said:


> Ever looked at the Kona Paddy wagon? Ticks all your boxes. I see them go on Craigslist for under 500.


I'm liking this bike more and as I shop, it's got it all...add pedals and prolly change saddle...good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskoolm4

Natedogz said:


> I'm liking this bike more and as I shop, it's got it all...add pedals and prolly change saddle...good to go. :thumbsup:


It's a nice riding bike. I don't own one, but would like to add one to the stable. I rode a friends for a good distance and was pretty impressed with it. The road geometry felt better than track bikes I've ridden, well, not on the track. Like you said, couple of changes and it's a damn fine bike. Seems like a pretty overlooked bike, in my opinion anyways.


----------



## Natedogz

I talked with guy at LBS (unfortunately not Kona dealer anymore) and his wife has one and really likes it too. I've not ridden track bike before, but I've ridden uncomfortable road bikes.


----------



## 2:01

Kona's are nice bikes. Road geo, good tire clearance and pretty good value. Only negative (when I was looking) was the weight. It was something like 23 lbs.


----------



## Natedogz

Whoa that's a couple pounds heavy, where's the excess weight at? My Secteur is 21 lbs with stock tires and that is kinda heavy imo. SS should be under 21 lbs.


----------



## Aggdaddy

I'd recommend State Bicycle co. I've had good experience with them.

http://www.statebicycle.com/products/brigadier

You can order this one and change the handlebars to road.


----------



## Natedogz

Aggdaddy said:


> I'd recommend State Bicycle co. I've had good experience with them.
> 
> Brigadier Bike | Fixies, Single Speed Bikes, Fixed Gear Bikes | State Bicycle Co.
> 
> You can order this one and change the handlebars to road.


Thanks, checking it now.

Paddy Wagon weight must be in frame, fork and wheelset.

EDIT: Jamis Sputnik, 22lbs looks nice though, $699.
JAMIS BICYCLES

SS roadish bikes all starting to look the same.  Think the Kona prolly the best geometry and has cartridge bearing hubs and all that I want. No chain tensioner might
be only downside, but it has bolt on axles.


----------



## zipp2001

Switched my Zipp2001 into a single speed.


----------



## bmwjoe

I love it. The anti-hipster.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## 2:01

Natedogz said:


> Paddy Wagon weight must be in frame, fork and wheelset.
> 
> EDIT: Jamis Sputnik, 22lbs looks nice though, $699.
> JAMIS BICYCLES
> 
> SS roadish bikes all starting to look the same.  Think the Kona prolly the best geometry and has cartridge bearing hubs and all that I want. No chain tensioner might
> be only downside, but it has bolt on axles.


Yes, on the Kona, frame/fork/wheelset (which on a fixed gear, that's pretty much the whole bike!). Wheelset, especially, are tankers. This is where you will notice the weight gain the most, especially on a single speed. On a geared bike, you can shift down, but you feel it on a SS. Maybe it will be a good training tool, though.

Bolt-on axles = no tensioner needed.


----------



## robt57

I like it.  Been thinking about doing this with my Ti Litespeed Blade. But too lazy to take it apart.  Especially when I have two other SS rolling...




zipp2001 said:


> Switched my Zipp2001 into a single speed.
> View attachment 302110


----------



## zipp2001

I used to have a litespeed blade, I bet it would look great as a single speed.


----------



## Natedogz

Went to LBS and test rode several bikes.

Pure Fix Tango size 58cm, one step above Walmart junk...cranks were quite bent as I pedaled around the block. Wheel joint of aero rims was slightly smashed/mis-aligned something. I could have crushed it in more with my bare hand. Track geometry, front brake only (rear optional for more money). Bars, stem, brake levers, and saddle need to be swapped out, and components felt cheap. 
Frame material as per site, steel and weigh between 21 and 25 pounds, depending on size.
Rear wheel is flipflop. 
700x28 tires.
Didn't even bother to weight it or ask price, but their site says $299. 
No thanks!
https://www.purefixcycles.com/products/the-tango

KHS Urban Soul size XL, they didn't have geometry anywhere so we measured and it's similar to my Secteur. I rode very nicely, handled well, comfortable. Bars, stem, brake levers, and saddle need to be swapped out.
Frame material CrMo double butted TT and DT, fork is high tensile straight leg.
Rear wheel is freehub only, no flipflop. 
700x26 tires.
Weight 24lbs on shop scale, $439...
...maybe.
URBAN SOUL - KHS Bicycles

SE Bikes Draft Lite 55cm as that is biggest they had...lol should name it Draft Heavy, 28lbs on shop scale. It rode ok with trackish gemometry, but felt sluggish due to the weight. Bars, stem, brake levers, and saddle need to be swapped out, and components felt cheap. 
Rear wheel is flipflop. 
Weight 28lbs on shop scale, $349. 
No thanks!
Draft Lite - Urban Series, Bikes | SEBikes.com

Haro Projekt size 57cm the largest they had built up, I need a 59cm which they can get. Bars, stem, brake levers, and saddle need to be swapped out.
Frame material Haro Hi-ten fixed frame w/track dropouts.
Rear wheel is flipflop. 
700x38mm tires, not what I want, rims too wide for 700x25mm.
Didn't weigh this one as it was getting late, $339.
Think I'll pass, wheelset is too wide, lots of cheap parts.
Their website does not work well in Firefox, IE worked, didn't try Chrome.
Haro Bikes - MTB - Objekt

Jamis Beatnik, I would need 59cm which they didn't have, but can get it. Bars, stem, brake levers, and saddle need to be swapped out.
Frame material Hi-Ten tubing with SST tubing diameters, double-tapered stays, rear entry dropouts with double eyelet.
Rear wheel is flipflop. 
700x25 tires, what I like.
Jamis stated weight 23.75lbs, EDIT: weighed 59cm at shop it's 25lbs with stock flat pedals, $379.
Cranks were bent, I could feel the slight wobble while pedaling.
After riding this, I'd say the Beatnik and Sputnik are out...no thanks. 
JAMIS BICYCLES

They are building a 59cm Beatnik for me to try the bike and geometry is same as Sputnik. Bars, stem, brake levers, and maybe saddle need to be swapped out.
Frame material Reynolds 520 double-butted chromoly main tubes with SST tubing diameters, sloping top tube frame design, double-tapered cromo stays, lost wax rear entry dropouts with single eyelet.
Rear wheel is flipflop. 
700x25 tires, what I like.
Jamis stated weight 22lbs, $639.
Cranks were bent, I could feel the slight wobble while pedaling.
After riding this, I'd say the Beatnik and Sputnik are out...no thanks. 
JAMIS BICYCLES

I'm going to plug the geometry for "maybes" and others that were not "no thanks" into my spreadsheet and see what it all looks like. The PureFix LBS is the Kona dealer that is going to order 59cm Paddy Wagon (no obligation) for me to try. Input appreciated, I'm not sure what to do next, too rainy to ride and clear my head today. Now if I had SS roadbike, it would be fine riding today. Not taking my geared bike out in this kinda weather anymore.


----------



## Mcfarton

Check out a Raleigh rush hour or a trek district


----------



## wim

With the $639 for the Jamis, you're getting close to the Wabi Classic, which is a much better bike IMO. Reynolds 725 tubing for starters for a 19-pound bike. Also keep in mind that you can choose a large number of component variables when you order: crank length. handlebar type and width, stem length, ring, cog, and a couple of other things I can't remember. Somewhere on Richard's web site there's also a list of each and every component and its weight in grams.

My Classic didn't take them, but the new Classic has room for up to 700x32 tires.


----------



## Natedogz

2:01 said:


> Yes, on the Kona, frame/fork/wheelset (which on a fixed gear, that's pretty much the whole bike!). Wheelset, especially, are tankers. This is where you will notice the weight gain the most, especially on a single speed. On a geared bike, you can shift down, but you feel it on a SS. Maybe it will be a good training tool, though.
> 
> Bolt-on axles = no tensioner needed.


Agreed.

Oops, I meant chain tugs. They are not needed but I like the convenience of easy wheel realignment after flat repair etc.



Mcfarton said:


> Check out a Raleigh rush hour or a trek district


Thanks but Rush Hour has not bottle cage mounts, just rechecked and it seems the Tektro Inline RL540 brakes are kinda bastardized setup where the cable housing moves instead of the cable...wtf? 

Trek District is all disk brakes...I don't want disk brakes on any of my roadbikes.



wim said:


> With the $639 for the Jamis, you're getting close to the Wabi Classic, which is a much better bike IMO. Reynolds 725 tubing for starters for a 19-pound bike. Also keep in mind that you can choose a large number of component variables when you order: crank length. handlebar type and width, stem length, ring, cog, and a couple of other things I can't remember. Somewhere on Richard's web site there's also a list of each and every component and its weight in grams.
> 
> My Classic didn't take them, but the new Classic has room for up to 700x32 tires.


Yes, it's getting close to Wabi and Kona Paddy Wagon...Wabi is definitely lighter weight than Kona...by like 4 to 5lbs. :thumbsup: Extra tire room is nice too.


----------



## Natedogz

Wabi is looking more and more attractive, I've been reading even more of Richard's site and am going to measure my bike and myself to check on sizing.


----------



## Natedogz

This evening I rode a 59cm Beatnik to try the bike and geometry (same as Sputnik). Bars, stem, brake levers, and maybe saddle need to be swapped out.
Frame material Reynolds 520 double-butted chromoly main tubes with SST tubing diameters, sloping top tube frame design, double-tapered cromo stays, lost wax rear entry dropouts with single eyelet.
Rear wheel is flipflop.
700x25 tires, what I like.
Cranks were bent, I could feel the slight wobble while pedaling.
Jamis stated weight 22lbs, weighed 59cm at shop it's 25lbs with stock flat pedals, $379.
After riding this, I'd say the Beatnik and Sputnik are out...no thanks.


----------



## 2:01

Just a note on the tire clearance on the Wabi:

I tried on 700x32 Panaracer Pasela's and they did fit without the front brake installed, but they hit the top of the arch of the brakes with it installed on the front (rear was fine). Side clearance was more than adequate. This may be resolved with perhaps using wider rims (think 23mm HED Belgium) to spread out the tire and decrease the height. Or maybe other 700x32 tires may fit, I don't know. I am planning to build up a front wheel using a wide rim and a dyno hub sometime in the future. 

But I don't plan to use bigger tires much. I have found Grand Bois 700x26 tires which are light (220g) and offer a complaint ride for asphalt and occasional dirt. There is even room for fenders (I use Crud Racer MK2).


----------



## Bikephelps

Purchased a Wabi Lightning SE. Very happy. Love the horizontal track drop outs with road bike geometry. Able to use Continental Hardshell Gatorskin 28mm tires. Highly recommend Wabi.


----------



## Natedogz

Decisions....down to Kona or Wabi Classic, I measured my current bike as per Wabi's site, then called and spoke with Richard who was very helpful and said 58cm which is what I was thinking.

My current road bars are 440cm wide and he suggested 440cm wide bars, wonder how this would affect my tennis elbow problems that I've had over the years?

Input please.

EDIT: Just measured my Specialized bars and they are 440mm center of bar end to center of bar end, guess he's correct. Measured my shoulders like this How to Find the Right Road Handle Bar Width and wife got me at 444mm.


----------



## Bikephelps

I'm 6 feet / 175 pounds & I use 44mm bars. It sounds as though the Wabi Classic would be perfect


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks for all the help, I went with the Wabi Classic.


----------



## Natedogz

Wabi is here!  She's beautiful, very well packed and feels nice and light...everything looks great. Set up fixed, I'm putting her togetehr now!!!


----------



## bmwjoe

Pictures please!


----------



## Natedogz

Pics, more to come!


----------



## Natedogz

All put together, quick spin around neighborhood and it rides great! Need to have snack, change clothes, put on my bike shoes and clip in for a ride. This thing is even nicer in person, new hubs use machined serrated cone washers under head of 8mm allen head cap screws, not 15mm hex nuts. Welds, paint, wheels, everything is sweet! I need to adjust bars, just put together quick today. Richard setup fixed 46/17 as per my request, added 17T freewheel on opposite side just in case. Tape on seatpost for height. I called, asked questions (which he answered everything very well), ordered on 12/11/14 and it arrived in NorCal from LA this morning 12/13/14 via Fedex Ground, box and bike was in very good condition.

Yes, I need to buy road shoes and clipless pedals, I've been riding mtb shoes and Crank Brothers pedals on all my bikes, but I think it's time to have dedicated road shoe/pedal setup.


----------



## Natedogz

Had a great first ride, started in daylight and finished after dark. This thing rides like greased lightning! I had a couple oh chit moments when I forgot keep pedaling, this is my first fixed gear bike! Only thing I might change is the bars, I want to get the brake levers up higher so that I have a nice horizontal fairly level spot on top of hoods and continuing onto the bar tops. Saddle is pretty good little more padding than I'm used to, have to get more rides on it to know for sure, but it's not bad and would be perfect if you're not wearing a chamois.

If you're on the fence about this bike, buy it!
If you're looking for good SS road bike, buy the Wabi!

There were sections of floating fog like this up to about 5 feet above the ground (like horror movie fog) and it was chilly, but not too cold oout tonight.



EDIT: My Specialized Secteur, I want to get my bars/levers in this position, think I need different bars.


----------



## bmwjoe

Glad you are liking your new bike. Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## 2:01

Nice, Natedogz! Hope you're glad you skipped on the Kona! Mr Snook is top class on customer service and the bike he designed makes most other fixed gears pale in comparison. Only bad thing about your pictures is I now wish I'd gone with aqua! 

Regarding the bars, you just need to move the levers down a little. You'll need to unwrap the tape but should be a 10 min job. 

One other thing that will transform the bike--get some 700x26 Grand Bois tires. Super light and plush. The Kenda's usually spec'ed are nice, but too skinny. I also had some Michelin Pro Endurance 700x25 that were nicer than the Kenda's as well. 25-26 size seems to be the sweet spot for me. Have fun with the bike.


----------



## Natedogz

bmwjoe said:


> Glad you are liking your new bike. Ride Safe,
> 
> Joe


Thanks!



2:01 said:


> Nice, Natedogz! Hope you're glad you skipped on the Kona! Mr Snook is top class on customer service and the bike he designed makes most other fixed gears pale in comparison. Only bad thing about your pictures is I now wish I'd gone with aqua!
> 
> Regarding the bars, you just need to move the levers down a little. You'll need to unwrap the tape but should be a 10 min job.
> 
> One other thing that will transform the bike--get some 700x26 Grand Bois tires. Super light and plush. The Kenda's usually spec'ed are nice, but too skinny. I also had some Michelin Pro Endurance 700x25 that were nicer than the Kenda's as well. 25-26 size seems to be the sweet spot for me. Have fun with the bike.


Very glad I passed on the Kona lol. The Wabi is so superior it's light years better bike! Yes, Richard took his time to answer all my questions thoroughly. You might need another bike. 

That would work, but then the drops are pointed way down and not comfortable. Any replacement bar suggestions? I'd like to keep the all silver, but don't mind changing stem to 31.8mm clamp if I have to. So far I've only found black bars like I want and they are larger 31.8mm clamp.

Pic from today's ride.


----------



## wim

Natedogz said:


> Any replacement bar suggestions? I'd like to keep the all silver, but don't mind changing stem to 31.8mm clamp if I have to.


I put a Velo Orange (VO) Grand Cru Course 26.0 mm bar on my Classic. The bar worked well for me and looked good with the Wabi stem. The drops and the tops of that bar are virtually parallel, so this bar would give you a perfectly flat transition to the hoods (but see my note below) while still giving you the drops at the proper angle.

As nice as that bar is, couple of caveats before you spend money: The width designation is center-to-center at the end of the drops. But since the bar has a flare, subtract 4 cm if you want to know the width where the hoods will be. And the 115 mm reach stated by VO is plain wrong: it's actually 130 mm, which is huge compared to most other bars. You might need a shorter stem.

Grand Cru Course Handlebar- Classic Round Bend - Handlebars - Components


The note: the flat transition only happens if you install the brake levers as shown in the VO photo. You seem to prefer to have those levers actually angled up instead of flat. I can't tell you how that would work with the VO Grand Cru. It might not work that well, especially if you bring the levers up by rotating the handlebar in its clamp (as you seemed to have done with the Wabi).

Last comment: Judging from the photos, you have your bars at an extreme height and I wonder if slowly getting them down wouldn't make the bike even better for you. The stem is one of those 17-degree stems that would really look good flipped. It would then be parallel to the top tube. But hey, I haven't seen you ride, so take all this with a grain of salt. Great bike, enjoy!


----------



## rider9

Nice bike! It is beautiful. On the bars, I found 44 CM to be right for me.


----------



## 2:01

Natedogz said:


> That would work, but then the drops are pointed way down and not comfortable. Any replacement bar suggestions? I'd like to keep the all silver, but don't mind changing stem to 31.8mm clamp if I have to. So far I've only found black bars like I want and they are larger 31.8mm clamp.


I have two drop bars on my bikes currently: Salsa Cowbell 3 (black) on my cross bike, and Soma Highway One (silver) on my rando bike. I like the Cowbell with the flared drops for cross/off-road riding, and the Highway One's are light and stiff for road rides. Both 31.8 clamp. On my Wabi, I have bullhorn bars. I can grip them better than drop bars for those long ascents. I don't use the drops that much anyway.


----------



## Natedogz

@Wim,
Thanks for all the suggestions and link, great info on the actual bar specs too. Looking at my picture again it is a little deceiving, tops of bars are level with top of seat and I've been trying to get my road bars lower lately. My flexibility is ok, but could be better, which would help get the bars lower. Yes, that stem would look great if it was parallel with top tube, I wish I could manage that. 

My levers on my geared bike are mounted the way they came when I bought the bike (rotated up somewhat) and have been pretty comfy for the last four years, but I'm interested in playing with lever position to get more comfortable. I have found that I like my road bars to have parallel top and bottom of drops. Have to look and see if there's any flare to either of my bars, from an ergonomic standpoint having some flare makes sense. I love my Microsoft Ergonomic keyboards.

@Rider9,
Thanks, I enjoy just looking at it (and of course riding it) because it is so beautiful. Yes, 44cm center of tube to center of tube drop bars work well for me too.


----------



## Natedogz

@2:01,
Thanks, checking those bars too Cowbells look nice but hard to tell how parallel tops are to bottom of drops in pictures that I'm finding? I like the bar diameter at grip area of 31.8mm clamp bars.


----------



## wim

Natedogz said:


> I like the bar diameter at grip area of 31.8mm clamp bars.


Perhaps I'm misunderstanding this. But all road bars have a grip area diameter of 23.8 mm. Doesn't matter if the clamp area is 26. 0 or 31.8 mm. And as said, don't take my stem / bar height comments too seriously. Whatever works for you is good!


----------



## Natedogz

wim said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding this. But all road bars have a grip area diameter of 23.8 mm. Doesn't matter if the clamp area is 26. 0 or 31.8 mm. And as said, don't take my stem / bar height comments too seriously. Whatever works for you is good!


I didn't know for sure if the grip diameter was same between clamp sizes, good to know. I appreciate all input, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2:01

The reach is pretty short on the Cowbell and Soma's. There is only a little bit of the bars that your hands will rest on. Not a great pic, but this is my cross bike. The levers are actually from the Wabi (since I have a bullhorn bar set up on the Wabi). 










Better pic:


----------



## Natedogz

2:01 said:


> The reach is pretty short on the Cowbell and Soma's. There is only a little bit of the bars that your hands will rest on. Not a great pic, but this is my cross bike. The levers are actually from the Wabi (since I have a bullhorn bar set up on the Wabi).


Thanks for the great pics! My geared Specialized road bike bars are 135mm drop and 72mm reach as best as I could measure. Sweet looking (Nature Boy, just remembered) cross bike and nice ride pic! Looks like Sierras in NorCal. :thumbsup:

I've ridden couple times and the 46/17 is a little more than I want for fixed gear in my rolling hills area, it's great on the flatter sections though...doable either way but I'm looking for little more spin so I ordered 18T cog, lockring and freewheel From Wabi, great product, service, and prices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz

Last night I went for a really foggy ride on the bike trails and loving the Wabi, only forgot to pedal once.  Yes, now I really need to buy road shoes and clipless pedals, I've been riding mtb shoes and Crank Brothers pedals on all my bikes, but I think it's time to have dedicated road shoe/pedal setup. Looking at Look, Speedplay and some others for road setup with Specialized shoes.

My Specialized Secteur, I want to get my bars/levers in this position, so I bought Specialized Expert Alloy Shallow Bend bars same as on my geared bike.
Specialized Bicycle Components

Also bought Specialized CompSet adjustable stem 12' base, with bushings for +/- 0', 2', and 4', it's 16' when the 4' bushing is installed in the + position. This is what came on my geared roadbike and it's been good and nice to play with stem degrees/height.
Specialized Bicycle Components

EDIT: I also decided to remove the freewheel and dedicate to fixed gear on this bike.


----------



## 2:01

Natedogz said:


> Last night I went for a really foggy ride on the bike trails and loving the Wabi, only forgot to pedal once.  Yes, now I really need to buy road shoes and clipless pedals, I've been riding mtb shoes and Crank Brothers pedals on all my bikes, but I think it's time to have dedicated road shoe/pedal setup. Looking at Look, Speedplay and some others for road setup with Specialized shoes.
> 
> EDIT: I also decided to remove the freewheel and dedicate to fixed gear on this bike.


I have both road and MTB SPD's, but the road pedals sit in the parts bin. MTB SPD pedals for all of my bikes for me. I find it easier to walk around and the pedals offer a bit more float. I don't see any advantage going with a road specific system, personally...

My neighbor uses Speedplay and really likes it, if you do decide to switch.


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks for pedal advice. Tonight I removed the 17T freewheel (166g) and bumped up to 18T cog on fixed side, swapped in stem and bars sans tape for test riding and lever mount finalize.


----------



## Natedogz

Had a DAY ride couple days ago on the fixed gear! Oh to ride in the sunshine was glorious lol. Kinda millisecond forgot to pedal once...getting better at this and went to a little more hilly section, I been kinda whooped and eating very well today. dangit this fixed gear chit is addicting just like rigid SS MTB, maybe even more so.

Another 20 miles today finished in the dark and had a great sunset. I loving the Specialized Expert Alloy Shallow Bend bars on this bike. Bar is rotated tiny bit forward to get drop angle nice, levers seem good in my initial setup position, so I'll wrap the bars and see how it goes. Freakin cold lately and bare metal bars really chill the hands even with good gloves. More pics to come.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/ftb...bend-handlebar

So I'm looking for 40T 144BCD STEEL chainring for this to run 40/18 gearing....I thought Surly, but they don't do 144bcd, any suggestions?


----------



## markaitch

41t is the lowest number of teeth on a 144 bcd ring. i believe TA makes/made(?) one but they're not easy to find, and are pretty expensive when you do. 42t is a better choice - they are not uncommon...


----------



## fueledbymetal

Save up (or sell an organ  ) & go custom! 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/fixed-single-speed/my-new-sevens-298540.html


----------



## David Loving

I built up my Cannondale CAAD5 into a single speed using mostly Campy parts I had in my shop, and a White Ind. ENO rear wheel. Rides sensational.


----------



## 2:01

40x18 is 58GI. That is LOW. That's what I run on the dirt fixed gear. But if that's what you want, just get a 22T cog. 48x22 will get you 57GI.


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks for all the input, I setup 42/18 the other day and had lots of fun. Called couple LBS, found one with master links in stock, drove halfway across town and bought two (three piece bobby pin style that I prefer on SS and spares are good), they even had the same gold color as the stock chain, drove halfway across town again, proceeded to swap chainring and shorten chain in parking lot. Upon installation, I found hey were both for 1/8" chain, had to go back across town, swapped for KMC two piece style since that was the only brand/type they had in 9-speed chain, 7-8 speed link was too loose. So.....FYI the Wabi uses 9-speed width 3/32"x1/2", it was nice snug fit like it should be. My day ride turned into night ride, but it was good ride. Ordered 42T chainring from Wabi and as usual Richard had it shipped and at my door ASAP, thanks again! :thumbsup:

42/18 is good in the hilly sections, but in the flatter parts wish I had 46/18, not unbearable though. I'll stick with it for a few weeks and see how it goes.

I've been very happy with my bar, lever and stem position so I taped them up re-using the stock Wabi tape. This was my first bar wrap and so figured better to practice with what was there, first side took awhile and I started over several times, second side was wrapped in no time! Bought some Specialized black cork tape with plugs which I'll use to re-wrap later. Specialized Bicycle Components

I was not liking my Pearl Izumi winter gloves very well and the velcro strap closure at the wrist was constantly snagging my long sleeve jersey fabric (not good for jersey) and the strap would come undone. I've been wearing Fox and Pearl Izumi gloves for years and they've fit will, but the velcro always wears out in about one year or less even though I buy couple pairs of same gloves at the same time and rotate them. This way I always have clean gloves and if I lose one, I still have a backup that matches. I've been looking at slip-on gloves and bought Giro DND gloves Giro DND gloves for cyclists for warmer days and Bontrager RXL Thermal gloves Bontrager: RXL Thermal Glove (Model #11356) for colder days. These are both slip-on gloves that fit great (way better than even Fox for me) work very well, look like they'll last and no velcro straps to come un-done or wear out, both highly recommended!


----------



## Natedogz

I lightly greased the seatpost to prevent corrosioin the other day and yesterday's ride was on very rough and bumpy pavement. The seatpost kept slipping down, so I cleaned out all the grease on post and used broom handle wrapped in paper shop towels to clean out the seatpost tube. Reassembled, don't want to over torque the built in seatpost collar, how tight should this be? This seatpost is very smooth and polished compared to those I've had before, any suggestions to prevent slippage? Any suggestions for good replacement post (preferably silver) with similar setback and two bolt saddle angle adjustment rather than just the single bolt like this one? Seatpost size stamped in is 27.2mm x 250mm.


----------



## bmwjoe

Only the top inch or so actually grips the seat post. I would grease it as you did before then clean the top bit of the tube and the seat post. Now when you slide it together the bottom 90% of the tube is coated (where the corrosion happens) and the top bit that grips is not. I believe it is a steel frame so you can tighten it a bit. You can call the manufacturer and they can give you a recommendation.

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks for reply, figured I'd ask here before calling. I called Richard and he said very very light grease and don't be afraid to tighten the seatpost bolt (it'll break before anything else). I'll give it a little more snug before tonight's ride.


----------



## Natedogz

Evening ride the other day.





Post ride, expert alloy shallow bend bars and stem installed, re-used old bar tape for now.


----------



## bmwjoe

Glad you got your seat post sorted out. Sweet looking bike. I am glad you like it. I hope you have plenty of happy miles.

Ride safe,

Joe


----------



## Natedogz

I bought two Specialized Comp Multi-Stems (uses bushings on steer tube) 110mm 12 degree, 120mm 12 degree, 
Specialized Bicycle Components

and a pair of Specialized Comp Alloy H2 Ergo handlebars
Specialized Bicycle Components

I was playing in the garage too late last night with reach, angle, drop, etc....lots of fun...loving this bike! 

Nice stem comparison tool here, allows for spacer stack height too: 
Stem Comparison Tool | yojimg.net

42/18 is too low for my likes on most places I ride locally, so I'm ordering 44T and a new chain to try 44/18. 46/18 is a blast on the flatter parts, bike really flies along, but little too much on the hillier parts.


----------



## bmwjoe

I am glad you are enjoying your bike. Those gears calculate out to:
67.2,	64.2, and 61.3 gear inches. The 44/18 is the 64.2 which should make for easy going in all but really steep hills. Give single speeding a while and your body will adapt to the gears. You will find that whatever gear you have, your cadence or strength will evolve to make the best of the situation. 

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks, yes. I single speed mtb rigid 29er geared 32/18, but this is different. I'm not sure I'll try 44/18 or go straight back to 46/18.


----------



## Natedogz

When I shortened the stock chain, I had to buy a master link and ended up with KMC MissingLink 9 (all the LBS had in stock that was correct size), but it was really tight to install. Better than too loose though.

What's your favorite SS chain?


----------



## Natedogz

Fixed with 44cm Specialized Expert Alloy Shallow Bend Handlebar, all taped up and test riding
Specialized Bicycle Components





Specialized Comp Alloy H2 Ergo Handlbar also in 44cm, 110mm 12' Comp Multi Stem, flipped with -4' bushing = -8'....rode yesterday like this and really felt comfortable. 
Bars:
Specialized Bicycle Components
Stem:
Specialized Bicycle Components





I want to remove the grey and white graphics without harming the black coating. Black is anodized? Will lacquer thinner take off the graphics, acetone or?


----------



## 2:01

Natedogz said:


> 42/18 is too low for my likes on most places I ride locally, so I'm ordering 44T and a new chain to try 44/18. 46/18 is a blast on the flatter parts, bike really flies along, but little too much on the hillier parts.


You'll soon find something around 70GI (48x18 in your case) is an ideal gearing. I've gone up some pretty steep mountain passes with that gearing--you just need to get used to it. Nothing wrong with going up by increments, like you're doing. Just letting you know that's probably where you will end up. 

Chain wise, I've just been using the stock chains from Wabi. Ordered two last time. They seem to be of good quality. Otherwise, I typically use either SRAM 8speed or KMC chains.


----------



## Natedogz

Thanks, I liked the Wabi chain quality (and non-ramped side plates) and it looks great, so I ordered couple spares from Richard for great price. I've had great luck with KMC and Shimano chains, but dont' like SHimano's pricey pin replacement dealio, SRAM chains have just been ok and don't seem to last as long or shift as well...although shifting is irrelevant here.

Yes, probably end up with similar gearing in the end as you said.


----------



## Zerort

Just picked this up to run a belt or chain. 135mm rear spacing, tapered head tube, Reynolds 853 steel.


----------



## robt57

*Old Roubaix Religated to SS*

New Groupo was on Old bike not getting any love.

Yank it off and make a SS out of it. So the box with the mint 6700 triple groupo in it beckons you look for yet another frame to park it on.. A nice steel Gunnar maybe?

2005-6 Roubaix [forget which] All Carbon Frame/fork/steerer.

Bars, saddle, seatpost, cranks new pulls from the SORA Disc Roubaix that got 7800 parked on it day two last Sept. New stainless cages, bar tape, cables/housings on the brakes.

7700 Dura Ace Calipers, Dura Ace re-spaced track wheelset with 28 hole and all Revolution spokes. Green King BB, Sachs 1030 chain, eBay clone singulator. [Already have an ENO flip flop bike]. New Vitt Rubino Pro slicks 23C, boy they ride nice!! Feel like 28s on that bike.  

Dah-ammm! them green tires get dirty fast!!!

50/18 approx 73 Gear Inches... Swapped the 34 and the 50 for the chainline. Will pull the 34 when I get some shorter and black chain ring bolts.
Or maybe some green ones. 

Brake levers... well.. Ultegra 6770 Di2. $99.00 shipped. Decided to go with these and not the Tekros I had. Just looked bulky and cheezy. Going to get a whole 6870 Di2 when the time comes instead of getting nickle and dimed making a Di2 piece meal group [decided after buying the 6770 for 99.00. Oops]

Need a saddle with some green in it. 

Maybe I will play and make the Di2 switches actuate some LEDs all over the bike...


----------



## Zerort

Here she is all built up


----------



## markaitch

Zerort said:


> Here she is all built up
> View attachment 304280


info about your frame plz...


----------



## Zerort

markaitch said:


> info about your frame plz...



Reynolds 853 (from the UK) steel frame
Tapered head tube
Hydraulic disc brakes compatible
Belt or chain compatible
Gears or single speed compatible
20mm adjustable wheelbase (racing/ touring)
Clearance for cyclocross tires (up to 35mm +/-)
135mm rear spacing for quick release or thru-axle (142mm)
Powdercoat finish
Stainless steel laser etched head badge
The company provides a child in need with a brand new bike with every frame sold


----------



## markaitch

link to the company plz - get nothing from the google...


----------



## Zerort

markaitch said:


> link to the company plz - get nothing from the google...


New company out of the Detroit area. Self funded (aka no kickstarter, no gofundme) so they are still getting a site together. You can get some details on Instagram @robinhoodbikes.com


----------



## Natedogz

I quickly settled back on 46:18 that my Wabi came with, great all around gearing. Still loving this bike.


----------



## farnsworth

Natedogz said:


> I'm looking for a Single Speed Road Bike to complement my geared roadbike, mtb SS 29er and geared HT 29er. Need one of each you know? :thumbsup: (I really love the SS mtb and my roadbike)



I am also a big fan of single speed 29ers for off road riding and this year have also spent quite a bit of time on a single speed bike built for road riding.

I built my road bike so that it would be similar to my 29er. With sliding dropouts and disk brakes it sets up quite nicely single speed. I also put provided room for both up to 35mm tires (currently running 28mm tubeless). With a 54/18 gear setup plus TRP hydro brakes. The sloping top tube, hydro brakes, and long wheelbase on the bike also make my bike a road bike that reflects a mountain bike style. 

It's not the "normal" formula for a road bike but I like it a lot and find that it rides quite well. I enjoy using it for cross training on days when riding mountain bike might beat me up a bit too much and when the trails are wet. Also, it's fun to ride with the fast road groups.


----------



## Natedogz

Zerort said:


> Just picked this up to run a belt or chain. 135mm rear spacing, tapered head tube, Reynolds 853 steel.





Zerort said:


> Reynolds 853 (from the UK) steel frame
> Tapered head tube
> Hydraulic disc brakes compatible
> Belt or chain compatible
> Gears or single speed compatible
> 20mm adjustable wheelbase (racing/ touring)
> Clearance for cyclocross tires (up to 35mm +/-)
> 135mm rear spacing for quick release or thru-axle (142mm)
> Powdercoat finish
> Stainless steel laser etched head badge
> The company provides a child in need with a brand new bike with every frame sold





Zerort said:


> New company out of the Detroit area. Self funded (aka no kickstarter, no gofundme) so they are still getting a site together. You can get some details on Instagram @robinhoodbikes.com



Looks nice, funny my folks had a matching pair of black with white trim steel framed (heavy) RobinHood bikes with Sturmey-Arch 3-speed rear hubs when I was a kid. Those bikes lasted forever.



farnsworth said:


> I am also a big fan of single speed 29ers for off road riding and this year have also spent quite a bit of time on a single speed bike built for road riding.
> 
> I built my road bike so that it would be similar to my 29er. With sliding dropouts and disk brakes it sets up quite nicely single speed. I also put provided room for both up to 35mm tires (currently running 28mm tubeless). With a 54/18 gear setup plus TRP hydro brakes. The sloping top tube, hydro brakes, and long wheelbase on the bike also make my bike a road bike that reflects a mountain bike style.
> 
> It's not the "normal" formula for a road bike but I like it a lot and find that it rides quite well. I enjoy using it for cross training on days when riding mountain bike might beat me up a bit too much and when the trails are wet. Also, it's fun to ride with the fast road groups.


Looks good.


----------



## robt57

Almost missed the money shot on that thing. Gotta say that is SS gear VY-AGGRRR-RA. Glad I got the SS end covered already. I re-geared the 2006 Roubaix and sold it for my own go fund me for my All Road custom that came in after about 5 months. Sold a few others too, to ward off my wife going all Lorena Bobbitton on me! 

So the gear off the 2006 Roubaix SS has made it's way onto an Old Felt Scandium junker that is a lot of fun to ride also. So 3 of them is enough SS for me. It is a sickness [So I am told]




Zerort said:


> Reynolds 853 (from the UK) steel frame
> Tapered head tube
> Hydraulic disc brakes compatible
> Belt or chain compatible
> Gears or single speed compatible
> 20mm adjustable wheelbase (racing/ touring)
> Clearance for cyclocross tires (up to 35mm +/-)
> 135mm rear spacing for quick release or thru-axle (142mm)
> Powdercoat finish
> Stainless steel laser etched head badge
> The company provides a child in need with a brand new bike with every frame sold


----------



## Natedogz

OK Robt57, pics of temp beater and where's d new frame???


----------



## robt57

Natedogz said:


> OK Robt57, pics of temp beater and where's d new frame???



I got these posted all over this forum, but OK. moneys shots, I definitely get it. 


Been in a green mood this year, can ya tell. I have since put Monkey carbon flats on the felt with a 30 year old brooks...

And Bell Cow Bell 2 just got dropped by USPS to replace the Midge Bars, Just could not get used to the width and was not willing to raise them more to get them to work on the green machine...


----------



## Natedogz

OK, thanks for pics and update. I've worked my stem and bars down on my geared roadbike and am therefore on the hunt again for silver 26mm clamp drop bars and flip my stem lower to go with my new Cane Creek SCR-5C silver levers.  I"m not a fan of the Cowbell, Midge, etc. bars, looking for something 44cm width like this but silver color 26mm clamp...

EXPERT ALLOY SHALLOW BEND HANDLEBAR
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## robt57

Natedogz said:


> I"m not a fan of the Cowbell, Midge, etc. bars, looking for something 44cm width like this but silver color 26mm clamp...


I came across these upon my quest for a Midge replacement, may be of interest to you.

LeftLane Sports - Syntace Racelite Drop Bar


Nice spec I thought, but maybe not available in silver...


----------



## robt57

In case you are interested, I got my 650B off piste tires toady. When frame was designed, I said I wanted to use 650B too. But mostly will use 700C.

So another shot of the new bike Chunkafied.


----------



## David Loving

I like turning old bikes of mine into SS and fixed. Here are an Italian framed Gios SS and a CAAD5 SS. I'm surprised at how light the CAAD5 is.


----------



## Natedogz

robt57 said:


> I came across these upon my quest for a Midge replacement, may be of interest to you.
> 
> LeftLane Sports - Syntace Racelite Drop Bar
> 
> 
> Nice spec I thought, but maybe not available in silver...


Thanks nice bars, but no silver as you said. 

Running with Specialized Expert Alloy Shallow Bend Handlebar in 31.8 x 44cm, 
Specialized Bicycle Components

bought Cane Creek SCR-5C levers in black/silver and need to swap those on.
Brake Levers


----------



## OldZaskar

I don't think there is one "ideal" gearing/GI. As you ride the bike, don't rule out making changes - it took three ratios before I settled on the ideal GI for my morning club rides (27 miles with 1,600' of elev gain). I need the top-end because of two sections that are flattish downhills - 32-34 mph but pedaling... hard!

53:15 with 175s


----------



## Natedogz

Agreed on the gearing, sometimes you gotta play with it and change up as needed. I'm still happy at 46:18 after playing with it lol. :thumbsup:


----------

